# Yay! Cyp is holding. :)



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

After looking through the tank again today I noticed the largest female Cyp. She looked rather odd! Then I realized that she was holding! Her mouth was much larger than usual and her stomach was sunken in. I think the other females will be doing the same soon.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

When you say holding do you mean as in holding her fry?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Most likely eggs still. Cyprichromis are mouth brooders so they take the eggs in their mouth and the male fertilizes it. So right now she's holding the eggs in her mouth and they will spawn in there into fry. She will most likely be doing so for 3 weeks and won't be eating anything until she spits. However, if she's not mature enough she might swallow them.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey congrats must be exciting if you get lots of fry save me some pleaseeeee. Pat


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

oo i see congrats i know how it feels i'm getting german blue rams to spawn and its working!!!


----------



## fever (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice gunnerx, are you planing on stripping the fry in a few weeks, nice pic by the way!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. I'm not sure what to do since I've only had Cichlids for 1 1/2 monts.  I guess I have some reading to do.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay wonderful!  Do they ever starve to death or just end up eating them like you said?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Fantastic photo Gunnerx!

I would not strip her. I used to breed cyps and I can tell you that their mouths are far more delicate than the usual mouthbrooders. You really don't want to try forcing her mouth open. There is a small piece of cartilage that seems to get stuck with some and can leave their mouths gaping, and the membranes of their mouth are extremely delicate and can be damaged very easily. 

If you're worried about getting the fry safely out of the tank, wait until the fry would be developed enough to be ejected and try netting her out. Females often spit their fry when hassled.

And Ciddian - they don't starve to death, but they can be pretty weak by the end of the incubation period.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I personally wouldn't have tried stripping her at all. I'm quite inexperienced and would definitely have done more harm than good. What I do find interesting is that the dominant male is now quite apparent. He's gotten quite protective of the school. He's been sticking with the holding female. I'm still not sure what to do though. I might just leave them in the tank this time and see how it goes. I would love to have more Kigoma Cyps though. I haven't seen anyone else sell them. I didn't even see any at Finatics. All I see are Kitumba and Utinta.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

You could always ask at Finatics if he's planning on bringing more in.

I don't think you have to do anything with your cyps other than let them hang out. They generally only produce a few fry, especially when they're younger. Wait for two weeks or so and if you want to, pull her out then and put her in a holding tank until she drops.

I used to breed mine in a tank with Eretmodus cyanostictus and never had problems getting fry from either.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I know a lot of afishanados that successfully strip their fish without any problems whatsoever, but I can also understand being a new cichlid keeper why you'd be nervous to do so. Hope to see some fry pics soon!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

When I went to pick the Cyps up, the guy I bought them from showed me how to strip by stripping one of his Fire Fish. I'm not sure if I would still do it though even if I had confidence.  I'll probably try to intervene as little as possible with the tank. So far it's been working great.


----------



## fever (Aug 17, 2007)

Westender said:


> And Ciddian - they don't starve to death, but they can be pretty weak by the end of the incubation period.


This is exactly why I strip them, been doing it for years and yes you have to be extremly carefull with cyps. I strip after about 2 weeks instead of her holding for about 4 weeks, very hard on her . In the wild they may avoid the advances of a male for a while to build up her strengh but in your tank he will be right back at her.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I will see what happens in a week or so. I will read up as much as I can about stripping. I can't wait to tell all my friends that I'm learning how to strip.  It looks like another female might be holding too. I'm not too sure though as she's smaller.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

has to be a first time. I learned with my Malawis years ago.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, I guess.  I think trying to net her would be a main obstacle I have to pass first.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Never knew you could see through their skin! I can see an eye!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That's cool and freaky all at the same time! LOL! I've heard of a "third eye" but...  Any idea how many she's holding?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice capture.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Amazing photo gunnrex.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks! It looks like the fry have absorbed their egg sacs now. I can see them moving around the mouth and they look cute. I took a couple of pictures last night. The mom doesn't look too bad though, she hasn't lost much weight and she's not that stressed.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

great shots


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning to say the very least! Seriously, I'm sure there are many aquatic magazines who'd love to buy your photos!!!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Awww shucks. Thanks.  Maybe I should see what aquatic magazines are out there.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would Ive never seen a shot like that. That you can see the fry is so cool.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> I would Ive never seen a shot like that. That you can see the fry is so cool.


I saw a similar picture in National Geographic.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, National Geographic eh? I should check them out.  I managed to get a better picture yesterday.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

HOly crap man, you put us all to shame!  When is she going to let go of those little buggers???

You are NOT allowed to enter POTM! LOL!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats fantasic.....O_O


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Let me know when the contest is "Picture of African Cichlid Fry seen through the mouth of the Parent". 

I've been observing her quite carefully and I'm even more reluctant of stripping her now. Her mouth looks very delicate and I will most likely cause more damage than good. Hopefully she'll spit soon.


----------

